# Sugar



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

This is my 14 week old 'tiel, Sugar. I'm not sure if he a he or a she but i'm leaning more to a he. He was hand raised from, i think, 2 weeks old and is super tame. He is so worth the 50 mile drive to collect him 
I love his deep red eyes when the light hits them right...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sugar is so precious! I love pure white 'tiels.


----------



## Gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

Sugar - "Mmmmm.... Strawberry!"

What an awesome and lovely cockatiel! Did you only just get him or have you had him for a while? :wf lutino:


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you /beams with pride 

I picked him up last Wednesday, he was a little slow at weaning so left later than the rest of his clutch... Possibly has something to do with how much he adores human contact and how clingy he is but idk. I'm still checking his weight but he's still eating fine.

I was just looking for a well looked after, friendly cockatiel, wasn't really bothered about the colour. I just think they are really cool birds and I was so delighted when I came across him. I adore white birds. I couldn't believe my luck (i don't usually have luck) and his breeder was a really nice, caring lady. I'm still sending pics and messages to let her know he is doing ok, i just hope i'm not been too annoying lol.

If he spreads his wings facing away from me, it makes me think of pure white angel wings


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sugar is a beautiful bird, and sounds like a total sweetie.


----------



## minifish (Feb 4, 2013)

Aw very cute, I have a pure white tiel 2 called Bluey


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

awww gorgeous bird


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

such sweetheart


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

And a true sweetheart he is X x


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

What a beautiful bird! It is worth a trip to get a nice cockatiel.
I must tell you, I had a blue and white budgie name Skylar, too!


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks  I didn't know birds could be so sweet...



Janalee said:


> What a beautiful bird! It is worth a trip to get a nice cockatiel.
> I must tell you, I had a blue and white budgie name Skylar, too!


 My daughter chose it... sort of. She said skylars chest looked like the sky with white fluffy clouds, well i wasn't going to let her be called 'cloudy' so i implanted 'sky'lar in my daughters head because she looked like the sky 


I don't suppose there are any threads on discipline and reward based learning?

Sugar is really demanding for attention. He just loves human company so much he is non stop screeching (sounds like screaming, i can hear him outside when i take the dog out) to be taken out. He gets louder when i leave the room. 
It's hard enough during the day when i got things to do but he starts shouting to come out as soon as day light comes in about 4-5am. I wouldn't mind him been out while i do things but i'm worried about him chewing something that could either harm him or be an expense to replace.

He also likes eating everything in sight, taking computer keys off (i've just invested in a silicone cover! Take that birdy ), chewing wires, landing on momopoly boards and running off with hotels, player tokens and chance cards (altho that is funny to watch, bird on a mission lol)...

So I want to find a way to let him know that he can't do that without scaring him. At the minute i'm pushing him away from what he is doing but he doesn't seem to like that and i'm worried about frightening him.

What do you use as treats/rewards for doing what is acceptable? He doesn't like millet (see, every pet has a unique oddness  lol).


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone can tell the sex from parents... I have been looking round but it's confusing. By my research, s/he should be a she but s/he's been doing things typical of males... So i'm confused 



Sugar greeting me when i approach the cage, he looks so cure and the wings really do remind me of angel wings from the back


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

She is so sweet


----------

